# White Muzzle?



## Moxy

Anyone know at what age GSD's typically start to get the graying face? Moxy's chin and area around her nose is turning snow white, and she has a few white whiskers poking out. Somehow, I think she's a little older than her 4 or 5 years. The vet thought she was between 3 and 5 last year. I really am not sure. She just looks a bit older in the face.


----------



## kiya

I think it depends on the individual dog, just like people. Sometimes in a blink of an eye, you look at your dog and see that gray on his/her chin.
I am glad Lakota is white!


----------



## Moxy

It really is a shock how quickly it happened. Lol She is a bit like me then. Younger middle age with gray hair. Lol


----------



## jprice103

Cheyenne is 1 1/2 years old, and is already showing gray on her muzzle! Just like my husband starting going gray before 30! It depends on the person/dog! I always tease my husband that I like his early gray...people think I'm a trophy wife even though I'm only 1 1/2 years younger than him!


----------



## arycrest

JR was 5 when he came to live with me and he had a LOT of gray on his muzzle!!! Ringer and Honey, JR's offspring, both started showing gray on their muzzles before their first birthday. Bruiser was 7 this past April and he doesn't have a single gray hair.


----------



## Mooch

I was just looking for a post about grey muzzles  
Shepherds do seem to "age" quickly.
My girl is 5.5 and has a lot of grey under her muzzle and the sides are getting more and more white hairs showing  (Do they make doggy hair dye??  )
And today I discovered the first white whisker LOL
Guess she's gonna have a lovely "distinguished" look going on soon


----------



## Moxy

Mooch said:


> (Do they make doggy hair dye??  )


My husband actually said something along the lines of - Just for Dogs hair dye. Lol Like the comb in Just for Men.


----------



## shepherdmom

They are all a little different. 

7 year old... 









10 years old


----------



## Mooch

Aww  Pretty dog!

Hmm Mojo has nearly as much grey at 5.5 than yours had at 7 
I don't mind it, its just a sad reminder that they are getting old so quickly! 

My Mastiff cross was a black brindle she ended up with a totally white muzzle, awesome white eyebrows and pretty white front paws as well


----------



## Josh's mom

Our boy Josh has grey right around his lips and chin. He just turned 2 and has been greying since he was 18 mo old. People think he is older than he is when they first meet him they he starts acting like a big doofus. His coloring has changed so much between 1 and 2, he's getting darker instead of lighter though, his ears have black hair on the inside and his chest and front legs have black hairs coming in now (his mom was all black, dad was black and tan) strange but true.


----------



## WhiteSpirit

Out of my last litter ever there was one that came out black/red. Only her chin was snow white. As she grew it went away for a while and came back with vengeance at 6 months of age. 

Spirits sister still has it and it only got brighter. Some dogs just get those cute little bits and some don't. I love it when it happens. Don't worry about it.


----------



## shepherdmom

Mooch said:


> Aww  Pretty dog!
> 
> Hmm Mojo has nearly as much grey at 5.5 than yours had at 7
> I don't mind it, its just a sad reminder that they are getting old so quickly!
> 
> My Mastiff cross was a black brindle she ended up with a totally white muzzle, awesome white eyebrows and pretty white front paws as well


Thanks! Those pictures were taken just a few days ago. I also have a 1 year old black non GSD with pretty white paws and chest, but he came that way as a puppy.


----------

